# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2016



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 04/2016 ist ab sofort     online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2. März     2016 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise     einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  04/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und     Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 04/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Litusail (26. Februar 2016)

So wie ich das sehe wurden auch günstige Kühler getestet. 

Waren darunter auch ein paar "top blower"?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2016)

Aye!
Shadow Rock LP, Cryorig C1 und Noctua NH-C14S.


----------



## kuki3112 (27. Februar 2016)

*Spiel "Trials" aus 04/2016 lässt sich nicht Aktivieren*

Hi

das Spiel "Trials" aus 04/2016 lässt sich nicht Aktivieren?

es kommt nur die Meldung Code ist ungültig.


Gruß
Kuki


erledigt, jetzt klappt es


----------



## Captn (28. Februar 2016)

Schön, dass der Herr Vötter die selbe Meinung wie ich zum Weglassen von DotNET 3.5 bei Windows 10 vertritt .


----------



## Master-Gaben (28. Februar 2016)

Glaub nicht, dass ich hier richtig bin, weiß auch nicht wo ich sonst fragen soll
Und zwar wollte ich fragen, wie lange es normalerweise dauert, bis die ausgewählte Abo-Prämie an den "Werber" verschickt wird. Mein Abo habe ich schon letztes Jahr abgeschlossen mit der 03/2016 als erste Ausgabe (früher ging leider nicht). Der Abo-Start ist also jetzt schon 1 Monat her und der eigentliche Abschluss des Abos sogar schon über 2 Monate. Ist es normal, dass die Prämie noch nicht angekommen ist oder ist vielleicht etwas schief gelaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2016)

Komisch, sonst heißt's immer: Aufgeblasene Bloatsysteme mag ich nicht, jeder unbedeutende Dienst wird manuell deaktiviert. Und die Systembremse .NET soll möglichst überall drin bleiben? Versteh' ich nicht. Ich wäre im Gegentum froh, wenn auch Flash und so Zeugs zumindest bei der Installation im Expertenmodus (so es eine gäbe) wegklickbar wären.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Komisch, sonst heißt's immer: Aufgeblasene Bloatsysteme mag ich nicht, jeder unbedeutende Dienst wird manuell deaktiviert. Und die Systembremse .NET soll möglichst überall drin bleiben? Versteh' ich nicht. Ich wäre im Gegentum froh, wenn auch Flash und so Zeugs zumindest bei der Installation im Expertenmodus (so es eine gäbe) wegklickbar wären.



Unverständlich ist daran, dass bei WIndows (10) unfassbar viel Gedöns dabei ist, das niemand braucht - während das Dotnet-Framework < Version 4.x von gefühlt jedem dritten Tool benötigt wird, ab Werk aber fehlt. Man hätte stattdessen die ganzen "Apps" weglassen können (etwa Phone Companion oder Office holen).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Captn (28. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Komisch, sonst heißt's immer: Aufgeblasene Bloatsysteme mag ich nicht, jeder unbedeutende Dienst wird manuell deaktiviert. Und die Systembremse .NET soll möglichst überall drin bleiben? Versteh' ich nicht. Ich wäre im Gegentum froh, wenn auch Flash und so Zeugs zumindest bei der Installation im Expertenmodus (so es eine gäbe) wegklickbar wären.


Naja, ich hab halt alles, was ich auf Win7 genutzt und gebraucht habe nach dem Cleaninstall natürlich wieder raufgeschmissen und bei zig Anwendungen hat dann eben genau besagtes DotNET 3.5 gefehlt....

Zumal man es manuell von dem Win10-Installationsmedium aus installieren kann. Es ist also quasi vorhanden. Ziemlich merkwürdig das Ganze .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Unverständlich ist daran, dass bei WIndows (10) unfassbar viel Gedöns dabei ist, das niemand braucht - während das Dotnet-Framework < Version 4.x von gefühlt jedem dritten Tool benötigt wird, ab Werk aber fehlt. Man hätte stattdessen die ganzen "Apps" weglassen können (etwa Phone Companion oder Office holen).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Als Dauertester weißt du natürlich, warum das ganze Gedöhns dabei ist, was du nicht brauchst … Win10 ist halt ein Betriebssystem, das dem Mobilen Markt nacheifert. Und dort soll alles einfach per Klick funktionieren (wie zum Beispiel die .NET-Installation, wo man nur einmal auf weiter klickt, aber nichts bestätigen oder so muss). Dafür muss schon ziemlich viel Zeug an Board sein, es soll ja schließlich Continuum drauf laufen. Was ja ein unglaublich tolles Features ist und was jeder braucht. Darüber brauchen wir nicht streiten. Aber vielleicht bist du einfach die falsche Zielgruppe?


----------



## senners (29. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob mein Kommentar hier richtig ist. 

Ich muss mal etwas zur Bildunterschrift auf Seite 87 zum MT 951G2HnD sagen. Das Gerät ist kein Bastelboard! Als Bastelboards würde ich Routerboards als reine Platine ohne Gehäuse etc. von Mikrotik bezeichnen. Aber vielleicht hat sich der Author des Artikels noch nicht näher mit Mikrotik beschäftigt. 

Die Preisgestalltung der Fa. Netduma ist schon sehr interessant. Das Gerät mit dem org. RouterOS kostet ca. 76,-€. Dafür benötigt man etwas Zeit um sich in RouterOS einzuarbeiten. Dafür gibt es eigentlich kaum etwas, was am mit RouterOS nicht machen kann. Eine kleine Einblick gibt es in den MikroTik Turorials der Pascom Brüder auf YouTube.

Seit einigen Tagen ist auch der hAP AC von Mikrotik verfügbar. Der räumt dann mit dem Manko beim Wlan auf. Er hat zwei Funkmodule mit je 3 Streams  im  2.4 Ghz und 5 Ghz AC Band und kostet ca. 120,-€.

Mfg
Sascha


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (1. März 2016)

senners schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ob mein Kommentar hier richtig ist.
> 
> Ich muss mal etwas zur Bildunterschrift auf Seite 87 zum MT 951G2HnD sagen. Das Gerät ist kein Bastelboard! Als Bastelboards würde ich Routerboards als reine Platine ohne Gehäuse etc. von Mikrotik bezeichnen. Aber vielleicht hat sich der Author des Artikels noch nicht näher mit Mikrotik beschäftigt.



Den Begriff "Bastelboard" verwendete ich nicht in dem Sinne, dass man an der Platine physisch etwas verändert, sondern meinte damit, dass man an der Software des Gerätes "herumbasteln" kann. Zum einen gibt es das Microtik-eigene Betriebssystem sowie auch die im Test verwendete Variante von Netduma. Aber man kann auch OpenWRT verwenden.

Ein Bastelboard zeichnet sich meiner Ansicht nach nicht dadurch aus, dass es ohne statt mit Gehäuse verkauft wird, sondern dadurch, dass es durch den Käufer anpassbar ist. Ob physisch oder durch Software ist dann zweitrangig.


----------



## spockilein (2. März 2016)

langsam mache ich mir um die PCGH sorgen. Ich wohne in einer Kleinstadt, ca. 75-80km vom Hauptquartier der PCGH entfernt. Ca. 45000 Einwohner. Es gibt nur noch 3 Stellen, in der man die PCGH kaufen kann. Kaufland, Real und dem Zeitungskiosk im Bahnhof. Auch mit Magazinen von Computec ist es nicht sehr viel besser. Was ist da los?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2016)

Ahoi,

es gibt da eine Regel: Wird ein Heft ein paar Mal in Folge nicht verkauft, dann fliegt es dauerhaft aus dem Sortiment. Jeder Zeitschriftenhändler kann Hefte aber auf Bestellung für dich ordern (auch wenn sie dir etwas anderes erzählen ). Ich kann das übrigens bestätigen, die Auflage von über 50.000 Exemplaren ist leider alles andere als flächendeckend in der Bundesrepublik verteilt. Das ist übrigens noch ein guter Grund für ein Abonnement (neben der Prämie, dem Preis- und dem Zeitvorteil). 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## alalcoolj (3. März 2016)

Habe als erstes das Vram-Special gelesen. Dickes Lob dafür! Interessant ist, dass bessere Texturen keine Leistung kosten, solange genug VRam vorhanden ist.
Sehr interessant auch der kurze Hinweis auf S. 20, dass moderne Spiele ggf. Details ausblenden bevor es wegen knappem VRam zu Rucklern kommt. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Sind Ultra-Details auf einer 2GB Karte dann detailärmer als auf einer 4GB Karte? Werden andere Texturen (weniger MipMap-Stufen) in den Vram geladen? Ist also etwa Ultra(2GB GPU)=Hoch(4GB GPU)?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. März 2016)

alalcoolj schrieb:


> Sehr interessant auch der kurze Hinweis auf S. 20, dass moderne Spiele ggf. Details ausblenden bevor es wegen knappem VRam zu Rucklern kommt. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Sind Ultra-Details auf einer 2GB Karte dann detailärmer als auf einer4GB Karte?



Ja, genau das ist der Fall - Beispielsweise in Assassin's Creed. Unity ist da wirklich sehr auffällig, ist auch einer der ersten Titel, wo mir ein optischer Unterschied zwischen GTX 970 und GTX 980 aufgefallen ist: in 1440p gibt's mit der GTX 970 schon in mittlerer Distanz Matschepampe, bei der GTX 980 sieht's okay aus. Call of Duty: AW ist noch so ein Kandidat. Da sieht man selbst mit 4-GiByte in Full HD ohne Supersampling nicht zwangsläufig die beste Qualität - da kann man es aber auch mal als regulärer Nutzer ausprobieren, falls man 4 GiByte oder weniger hat: Bildvergleich mit SSAA off/on. Mit Supersampling bekommt man dann tendenziell die matschigeren Texturen präsentiert. Außerdem noch Batman: Arkham Knight, aber auch die Cryengine kann automatisch Texturen anpassen, etc. Machen relativ viele Spiele...

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## -Xe0n- (3. März 2016)

Auszug aus dem Heft
"Ultrawide-Monitore nehmen also eine interessante Nische ein, wenngleichbei einer Preisspanne zwischen 600 und 1.300 Euro noch nicht von echten Schnäppchen die Rede sein kann"


Naja also wirklich.. 29" 21:9er kriegt man schon für ~300€...


Edit:

Ok später steht, dass es sie auch günstiger gibt.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. März 2016)

Ich finde ein wenig schade dass beim CPU Kühler Vergleich EKL nicht vertreten ist.
Das Matterhorn Pure oder der Brocken Eco würden doch genau in die Sparte passen und letzterer wird doch auch sehr oft hier empfohlen und verbaut.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2016)

Der Brocken Eco wurde bereits in Ausgabe 12/2014 auf dem gleichen Testsystem getestet; Note und die wichtigsten Eckdaten finden sich zum Vergleich im Einkaufsführer. Dem Matterhorn Pure habe ich aufgrund seines Alters von beinahe vier Jahren (sechs Jahre wenn man den normalen Matterhorn berücksichtigt) keine hohe Priorität beigemessen und moderne Designs vorgezogen.


----------



## marvinj (5. März 2016)

Nabend zusammen.
Ich habe heute eben mal fix in 4h eure Zeitschrift durchgelesen und muss kräftig Lob verteilen. Wirklich eine gelungene Ausgabe. Sehr gefallen haben mir vorallem die Artikel über das 21:9 Gaming, die RAM-Tests und was schnellere Module wirklich bringen und die Meinungen über Windows 10. Wo Licht ist - ist auch bekanntlich Schatten. Nicht so gut hat mir der Artikel der Mainboardfeatures gefallen. Das soll nicht heißen, das er nicht informativ oder schlecht war, nur dass man dadurch nur wieder sieht, dass die meiste Herstellersoftware Grütze ist. Alles halbfertig und nichts ist gar. Ich selbst nutze nur die Software, die mir meine kompletten BIOS Spezifikation und Einstellungen am Desktop anzeigt und On-The-Fly ändern lässt. Das ist sinnvoll. Alles andere ist oft Müll bzw Bloatware, wie z.B. eine Cloudsoftware von Hersteller XYZ. Als ob man das nutzt 

Um den Kommentar von Carsten Spille zu beantworten - eine seperate Email spare ich mir mal - ich finde den Schritt, Leistung einzusparen und dafür effizienter zu werden sowohl gut, als auch schlecht. Während im Mobilbereich oder bei Servern die Energieaufnahme eine beachtliche Rolle spielt, macht dort so ein Schritt Sinn. Notebooks mit längeren Akkulaufzeiten, sparsame Heimserver werden so möglich. Da wir hier aber als Gamer auftreten, ist mir diese Entwicklung vollkommen Schnuppe. Ich will gerne das Maximum dessen haben was möglich ist, zu einem angemessenen Preis versteht sich. Da ist es mir Piepegal, ob ich nun eine CPU hab, die 80 Watt aus der Steckdose zieht, oder 150 Watt. Im Idle sind alle fast gleich sparsam, und die paar Stunden Gaming machen den Kohl dann auch nicht fett. 

Zum Thema Windows 10: Viele Wissen bereits, ich bin einer der kritischen Nutzer von W10. Ich habe bereits seit Windows 95 jedes OS won M$ mitgenommen, bleibe aber Privat bei 7 sowie 8.1. Grade die von den Redakteuren angesprochenen Punkte gehen mir ebefalls auf die Nerven: Telefonieren nach Hause geht garnicht, Updates und die Ressourcen dazu teile ich ein: Ich bestimme wann mein Rechner etwas installiert und wann mein Internet belastet wird. Punkt aus basta . Wenn mir etwas genommen wird, was ich bisher selbst bestimmen konnte, gehe ich auf die Barrikaden. Bevormundung ist etwas, was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann.
Dann kommen wir mal zu der schrecklichen Menüführung: Ich will hier kein "Ich finde W10 generell Mist - Thema" aufmachen, denn bei Windows 7 war auch nicht alles rosig, und Windows 8 brauchte auch ein paar Verbesserungen. Aber bis Microsoft endlich diese verwirrenden Menüs strukturiert und aufgeräumt hat, bleibe ich dem fern. Auch das Telefonieren sollte rausgepatched werden, dann hat es möglicherweise eine Chance. Immerhin sind die Verbreitungszahlen eher mau^^
Somit unterstütze ich voll und ganz die Aussagen der Redakteure, denn grade in der Praxis erweist sich W10 als problematisch.
Ein paar Dinge kann ich noch sagen, die ich so aus dem Alltag (mit W10) mitgenommen habe: Da waren die dauernd installierten Treiber  für Grakas, die das Notebook eines Freundes für Spiele unbrauchbar machten, da diese immer wieder kamen. Fix den Geforce Treiber zu installieren war kurzerzeit ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Oder der Rechner meines besten Kumpels, der sich selbst seinen Strick drehte und der abgesicherte Modus erst im Windows! selbst eingeschaltet werden musste. Was für ein Müll, wenn man da nicht mehr hinkommt. 
Windows 1�: Abgesicherten Modus starten - CHIP
Entsprechend benötigt man dann mindestens PC Nummer 2 oder ein Handy, womit das Internet nach hilfreichen Tipps durchforstet werden kann. Benutzerfreundlich geht anders!
Ganz anders dieses Heft: Schön geschrieben, und ich benötigte nichtmal eine Saftware zum Öffnen. So lobe ich mir das 
Gruß
marvinj

P.S. Fast vergessen: Den Artikel zu der Netzteilfunktions/-aufbaubeschreibung möchte ich auch lobend erwähnen, da hier die einzelnen Komponennten gut und ausführlich, sowie verständlich erklärt werden.
Weiter so


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2016)

zum artikel über kingdom come::

jeder einzelne der "millionen" bäume soll "von hand erstellt" worden sein?
wie soll das gehen? 
überhaupt kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass auf 16 qkm wirklich "millionen" bäume stehen sollen.


----------



## Palmdale (6. März 2016)

Möchte mal meinen Senf ebenso dazu geben: Respekt für diese Ausgabe, eine der besten in den letzten 12 Monaten. RAM-Special für Grafikkarten und die Erläuterungen zum Netzteil waren ganz besonders interessant. Bei den aktuellen 21:9 Monitoren fehlt mir noch DP1.3 (ganz zu schweigen von der zukünftigen Pascal Schwester der 980Ti ). 

Und zu Kingdom Come hatte ich erst heute nen Video bei der Gamestar gesehen und mit offenem Mund den Wald bestaunt. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Beeindruckend...


----------



## Khabarak (7. März 2016)

Kaum ist man mal krank, gerät man eine Ausgabe ins Hintertreffen..

Nur eine kurze Frage: Ist mein Exemplar ein Einzelstück, oder habt ihr schon Rückmeldungen über Farbkleckse (rot) auf den Seiten des RAM Tests? 
Ich muss nochmal durchblättern... ich meine, da sind noch ein, zwei weitere Seiten mit den Farbspuren.

Oder hat euch das Farbthema der Module von Adata und G.Skill (mein Gedächtnis behauptet zumindest, bei G.Skill rote bleche gesehen zu haben) so beeindruckt, dass die Seite farbiger wurde?


Mir gefiel der Test der Kühler - allerdings bin ich bei der Wahl des ShadowRock LP ein wenig zwiegespalten.
Einserseits ist es interessant zu sehen, dass er selbst den 150W Prozessor noch kühlen kann, auch wenn der außerhalb der Spezifikationen des Kühlers liegt.  
Wegen Design Sicherheiten ist es keine große Überraschung, aber schön, das mal in Daten zu sehen.
Andererseits bin ich eher skeptisch, weil sich einige dann eher an die Grafiken erinnern und den LP unberechtigterweise als schlecht in Erinnerung behalten.
Leider fällt sein großer Bruder "DarkRock TF" ja leider aus dem Segment "günstig" heraus.
Als Alternative wäre eventuell der Grand Kama Cross von Scythe was gewesen.
Oder vielleicht noch ein zweiter Kühler aus der "extrem klein" Kategorie: Der Kodita Rev. B oder der schon recht alte Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B.
Das geht dann zugegebenermaßen schon eher in eine Region, in der man einen eigenen Test für HTPC CPU Kühler durchführen kann.


Anderes wurde bisher aus Zeitmangel nur überflogen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zum artikel über kingdom come::
> 
> jeder einzelne der "millionen" bäume soll "von hand erstellt" worden sein?
> wie soll das gehen?
> überhaupt kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass auf 16 qkm wirklich "millionen" bäume stehen sollen.



Da sind sicher ein paar Kopien dabei  Die "Millionen Bäume" würde ich tendenziell sogar glauben, wobei ich da Schwierigkeiten habe, das gedanklich zu visualisieren und als Vergleich heranzuziehen. Ein bisschen auf die Formulierungen achten, ist definitiv angebracht, wenn ein Kommentar aus Quellen kommt, die einem tendenziell etwas verkaufen müssen  Aber das wäre ja auch nicht gelogen, selbst wenn man Kopien von einem hand erstellten Objekt anfertigt, ist das Objekt immer noch handerstellt - ich habe an dieser Stelle aber auch bewusst ein indirektes Zitat des Herstellers verwendet.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. März 2016)

Master-Gaben schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass ich hier richtig bin, weiß auch nicht wo ich sonst fragen soll
> Und zwar wollte ich fragen, wie lange es normalerweise dauert, bis die ausgewählte Abo-Prämie an den "Werber" verschickt wird. Mein Abo habe ich schon letztes Jahr abgeschlossen mit der 03/2016 als erste Ausgabe (früher ging leider nicht). Der Abo-Start ist also jetzt schon 1 Monat her und der eigentliche Abschluss des Abos sogar schon über 2 Monate. Ist es normal, dass die Prämie noch nicht angekommen ist oder ist vielleicht etwas schief gelaufen?



Wurde der Jahresbetrag schon abgebucht? Nach der Bezahlung werden die Prämien erst verschickt. Aber du kannst auch gerne mal bei abo@computec.de nachfragen, um mehr Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## Master-Gaben (7. März 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wurde der Jahresbetrag schon abgebucht? Nach der Bezahlung werden die Prämien erst verschickt. Aber du kannst auch gerne mal bei abo@computec.de nachfragen, um mehr Infos zu bekommen.


Geld wurde schon Anfang Februar abgebucht, deswegen hab ich mich ja so langsam gefragt wo die Prämie bleibt. Hab mal eine E-Mail geschrieben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. März 2016)

Liebe Leser,

bitte vergesst nicht, auch bei dieser Abstimmung mitzumachen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-04-2016-haben-euch-gefallen.html

Besten Dank,
Raff


----------



## Khabarak (7. März 2016)

Ich lese grad den Artikel zu den gaming Routern.

Habt ihr dabei auch die Geschwindigkeiten über die USB 3 bzw. eSATA Ports gemessen?
Leider geht das nicht aus dem Text und den Tabellen hervor.


----------



## bonbon2k (7. März 2016)

Hab auch eine Frage zum Routertest: Anscheinend hattet ihr auch den neuen ASUS RT-AC88U, den habt ihr aber nur als Access Point genutzt? Warum kein Test mit dem RT-AC88U, wenn ihr den sowieso schon rumliegen habt?  Der ist ja denke ich genau so interessant wie sein grosser Bruder der RT-AC5300, schliesslich ist er 100€ günstiger und wird auch als Gaming-Router beworben


----------



## kaisims (7. März 2016)

Sehr schade, dass mein "Kiosk" die PCGH nicht mehr im Angebot hat. Hab sie bisher auch leider nicht mehr gefunden :/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2016)

Moin!

Siehe zu diesem Thema das Posting #14: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-04-2016-a.html#post8073292 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Khabarak (8. März 2016)

Zusatzfrage zu den Gaming Routern:
Wie sieht es mit den default Sicherheitseinstellungen der Router aus?
Taugen die was, oder muss man ganz genau hinsehen, um Scheunentore in den Einstellungen zu schließen?
ASUS, D-Link, Netgear und andere haben da ja eine gewisse Vergangenheit


----------



## wolflux (8. März 2016)

Schöne Ausgabe Leute, viel informatives bei dem man auch als länger involvierter Anwender, so einiges vergessen hat.
Habe jetzt einen Hefter angelegt für Eure Leseprobe. Kommen da öfter welche nach?
Ich muss immer die Zeitungen zerlegen.
Könnte man die Hardwaretipps nicht gleich heraustrennbar machen?

Die Leseprobe ist eine super Idee.
Win10 hatte ich 1 Tag auf dem System,
wenn da DX12 nicht wäre aber ich sehe noch keinen Grund von Win7Pro zu wechseln da die Nachteile deutlich überwiegen. Mann fühlt sich irgendwie entmündigt um es etwas übertrieben auszudrücken. Leider tun mir alle von PCGH die sich damit herumquälen MÜSSEN,  "Leid ".
Auch Rafael Vötter der auf brauchbare DX12 Werte wartet.
Ps. Es wird langsam Zeit für neue CPUs und Grakas, mein Netzteil friert fast ein.
 Weiter so Leute. 
MfG. 
Wolflux


----------



## Reflexion (8. März 2016)

Edit.


----------



## Metbier (11. März 2016)

Huhu liede Redaktion!

Das wäre klasse wenn ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe von PCGH unter der Rubrik Spiele & Software "The Divison" Vorstellt-Test-Fazit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. März 2016)

Ahoi,

im kommenden Heft feiern wir selbstverständlich alle derzeit spannenden Spiele technisch ab (The Division, Hitman und Need for Speed). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Metbier (11. März 2016)

Dankeschön, da weiß ich ja jetzt schon wo rauf ich mich freuen kann


----------



## Khabarak (11. März 2016)

Aufgrund der vielen Antworten auf die Fragen zu den Routern nehme ich einfach mal ein "nein, nicht getestet" für beide Fragen als Antworten an.
Leider wieder ein Artikel, der mir nicht im geringsten weiter hilft...
Was nützt mir die hohe WLAN Geschwindigkeit, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob die Router per Standardeinstellung sicher, oder offen wie Scheunentore sind?
Mit dem Informationsstand bleib ich dann doch lieber bei den eventuell langsameren FritzBox(en).


----------



## Khabarak (12. März 2016)

Ich hab mich grad mal durch den "BIOS/UEFI clever nutzen" Artikel gequält....

"Wie mache ich Screenshots im BIOS/UEFI?" - Ernsthaft?
"Guckt mal, ihr könnt in allen BIOS / UEFIs Profile speichern" - Wirklich?


Unter der Überschrift hatte ich eher eine aktualisierte Erklärung von gerade neuen oder auch schon lange nicht mehr besprochenen Einstellungen  erwartet - Neueste Prozessor features, Optimierung der verschiedenen C-State Einstellungen eventuell mit Tipps zu Problemfällen (In manchen UEFIs gibt es Warnhinweise, dass einige C-States zu Problemen führen können).

Raus gekommen ist leider ein... "Wie mache ich Screenshots im UEFI"... Yay...

Edit:
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie 42% der Umfrageteilnehmer das als "Clevere Nutzung" von BIOS und UEFI sehen können... aber gut... Ansprüche sind offenbar verschieden.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2016)

So, ich bin jetzt auch komplett mit der Ausgabe durch; hat mir diesmal echt gefallen .


----------



## zarkanis (13. März 2016)

Bezüglich des CPU Kühler Tests wollte ich mal fragen, wie es denn bei den getesteten Modellen mit dem Anpressdruck aussieht, wegen der Skylake Problematik. Habt ihr das auch getestet? 

Der Macho Direct wurde ja sehr gut getestet, der alte Macho litt jedoch unter einem sehr hohen Anpressdruck jenseits der von Intel ausgegebenen Spezifikation.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. März 2016)

Thermalright hat Ende letzten Jahres mit einem Skylake-Kit nachgebessert, bestehend aus vier 1 mm dicken Unterlegscheiben, die auch unserem Macho-direct-Muster beilagen. Wir haben derzeit kein Messgerät im Haus (arbeiten aber an einer dauerhaften Lösung), aber unseren Messungen mit dem Macho Rev. B zu Folge müssten zusammen mit den Unterlegscheiben circa 400 N erreicht werden. Das ist jenseits der Intel-Spezifikationen, unterscheidet sich aber nicht sonderlich von Noctua.


----------



## crusherd (21. März 2016)

Hi,

Wieder eine schöne Ausgabe von euch! 
Mit besonderem Interesse habe ich euren Artikel über Gaming-Router gelesen. Da ihr den D-Link Gaming Router getest habt, habe ich auch auf einen Test des Netgear Nighthawk X6 (R8000) gehofft. Leider ist der nicht dabei. Gibt es einen besonderen Grund dafür oder ist er bereits zu alt?
Einen Test von mir findet ihr hier (wir nutzen den in unserem Büro): 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...cp-gesucht-enterprise-umfeld.html#post7729284

Beste Grüße
crusherd


----------



## chewara (16. Juni 2016)

an wen kann ich mich eigentlich wenden wenn der code für trials fusion aus Ausgabe  04/16 nicht funktioniert?  hatte ich online nachbebestellt und zugeschickt bekommen..  oder waren die irgendwie zeitlich begrenzt?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Juni 2016)

Achte unbedingt darauf, den Code exakt so einzutippen, wie er abgedruckt  ist. Uplay zeigt im Eingabeformular leider immer Großbuchstaben an, auch wenn  Kleinbuchstaben eingetippt wurden. Das Problem: Der Code wird nur als  gültig akzeptiert, wenn tatsächlich Großbuchstaben eingetippt wurden.  Viele Leser hatten in den vergangenen Monaten Probleme mit Uplay-Codes,  die korrekte Klein- und Großschreibung - unabhängig davon, was Uplay  fälschlicherweise anzeigt - war in allen mir bekannten Fällen der  Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


----------



## chewara (17. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Achte unbedingt darauf, den Code exakt so einzutippen, wie er abgedruckt  ist. Uplay zeigt im Eingabeformular leider immer Großbuchstaben an, auch wenn  Kleinbuchstaben eingetippt wurden. Das Problem: Der Code wird nur als  gültig akzeptiert, wenn tatsächlich Großbuchstaben eingetippt wurden.  Viele Leser hatten in den vergangenen Monaten Probleme mit Uplay-Codes,  die korrekte Klein- und Großschreibung - unabhängig davon, was Uplay  fälschlicherweise anzeigt - war in allen mir bekannten Fällen der  Schlüssel zum Erfolg.



Es war tatsächlich so , es hat nun geklappt , vielen Dank !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

